# equisorb vs aubiose?



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

my local place didnt have any aubiose in stock again today and i've been using shavings since the last time they were out which is doing nothing for my mice, they had some equisorb, which ive used with the horses before but im wondering people opinions and experiences with this for mice, its made from flax and is alot finer but is supposed to be renowned for having its dust extracted and i know people have used it for horses with COPD (breathing problems) so will it be ok?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Flax is fine for rodents and if it's dust extracted it should be ok in theory. Only time will tell! Let us know how you get on. Aubiose is now £9.80 a bale here and rapidly increasing, how much is equisorb?


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Never heard of Equisorb, and the horse stockist i go to doesnt seem to have it. I use Easibed for the mice now, as its easy to get hold of, and i also buy ABC cardboard bedding for the other critters.


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Never heard of it but it my experience as long as it has no phenols in it then it should be fine can't say I have ever had probs with a small amount of dust it just seems to be confined to pine oils as the scent is quite strong.
About time somebody did some proper research into this me thinks.....


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

aubiose is about £8 a bale here and the equisorb only £6, so a big difference!

i've used easibed for the horses before but its not readilly available in our area, the woman at the shop said that equisorb is fairly new and that most people are a bit brand loyal to aubiose but she thinks its a more modern substrate and should catch on soon.

i will keep you all posted about how it fairs!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Why is Aubiose so much cheaper everywhere but where I live?! Daisy at £6 a bale I'd give you the money to bring me some next time I see you just to give it a go - then maybe I could talk my farm shop into getting some in if it's going to be that much cheaper (almost £4 a bale in my case). I do like Aubiose though so I might take some convincing  As with everything else I'm quite fussy about bedding...


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

me too, i understand that, i like the way aubiose looks and smells!!

it'd be no probs to bring you some to the next thing, it isnt cleaning day yet but i'm gonna try it out with a few as i cant wait! 

have just checked by receipt and i was a bit wrong, it's *£7.39* for equisorb (by saracen) and it was almost a tenner for aubiose! (i think it was because the girls at the shop said ''about 6 quid'' when i asked about it and thats what i remembered, still cheaper tho)


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Still worth trying though in case you can't get Aubiose another time. If they run out where I am the only usual alternative is Easibed, and I hate that stuff with a passion!!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

We are now using aubiose? I think its great and smells so much nicer.

Just one tip don't put the sealed bag near a radiator...! I made that mistake and the top of the bale got very damp and started to go weird had to chick half of it away :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

On Paul's reccomendation I went out and bought some Aubiose - it's on trial as we speak


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

I just bought equisorb as nowhere near me seemed to have any aubiose left. Will let you know how i get on


----------

